# Downhill at speed... is it normal to be terrified?



## Boo (9 Jul 2014)

I went out for a ride this evening, and took a different route from normal. While I'm still finding my way (and desperately searching for my fitness), I've been sticking to a 7 mile route which is fairly flat. A couple of gentle ups and downs, but nothing steep.

As it was rush hour when I went out though, I knew that would be busy, so picked a different road, which has a couple of steep(ish) hills. Leaving aside the 'going up' bit ( thank goodness for granny gears), the big downhill, which I suspect as a bouncy and indestructible 10 year old, I would have flown down, whooping with delight, now, quite frankly, scared the pants off me!

Ok, I'm on a flat bar bike, so a bit more upright than a roadie, but all I could think about was wobbling, or hitting a pothole, and then sailing through the air, followed by an deeply unpleasant tarmac/face interface incident.

Do hills get better, or are some of us destined to descend steep hills accompanied by the fragrant aroma of burning brake blocks?


----------



## Saluki (9 Jul 2014)

They get better. Honestly they do.
When I got my Defy, I went down my first hill at a whopping 4pmh hanging on to my brakes the whole way. You get more confident as you go on


----------



## Cubist (9 Jul 2014)

Whatever you feel comfortable doing. Steep descents should be treated with respect, especially if the thought of wobbling and coming off makes you nervous. Try and relax, cover your brakes and let the bike run until you feel the need to scrub off speed. Don't try to overcook it because you think you should, you'll only tense up and increase the chances of a spill. Whatever else you do remember that the bike would roll down he hill bolt upright if you weren't on it. It doesn't want to fall over any more than you do.


----------



## maltloaf (9 Jul 2014)

I get scared over about 35mph. I think I'm going to hit gravel or a pothole or something and come off.
I did a local cat 3 a couple of days back and coming down the other side which was just as steep and really narrow, I hung onto the brakes all the way down - hardly went above 17-20.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Jul 2014)

Mrs A_T used to be scared on her own but on the tandem we don't have a computer so no idea how fast we're going until I get the Cyclemeter record... got to 32 on the last hill... gaining confidence every ride.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2014)

I don't like to get too much speed up on steep descents (say >= 10%) or when they are strong gusting side winds, but I am happy to do 50-55 mph where it feels safe to do so. I would describe myself as having a fairly timid and cautious nature, and I do not like hospitals or injuries! I just watch where I am going and make sure that my brakes work, and that my tyres are in good condition.

I would definitely start to get nervous at 60+ mph, which is a bit odd really because coming off at 50 mph would still make a nasty mess of you


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Jul 2014)

I'm terrified of downhill, don't think that will ever change.
Maybe if I'd started cycling younger I would have acquired better techniques by now.


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Jul 2014)

I hate going downhill almost as much as I hate going up hill. I don't like going over 20 mph and always use my brakes.


----------



## GreigM (10 Jul 2014)

Must admit 20mph gets me on the brakes as well, sometimes I will hit 30 if it's really straight and the road is good.


----------



## annedonnelly (10 Jul 2014)

Depends on the road surface for me. There's one stretch I hate because the surface is uneven and very pot-holed. I'm happier on a smooth surface, but like @Pat "5mph" I don't think I'll ever go very fast downhill.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2014)

Starting on a hybrid I found that my high centre of gravity did not help my fears
Since riding a road bike I am a little better.
If the road is moopth straightish, and with a good view a head and with no rain, I will sometimes enjoy the speed, have reached 35
However still very cautious on the whole, and often cyclists shooting past me


----------



## Binz (10 Jul 2014)

30+ is worrying but fun for me.

and +1 for the advice on not getting tense. If you are tense any rough bits, potholes etc will jar through you and you will have less control. Relax (as much as you can), make sure your elbows and knees are bent (not locked) and if you suspect the surface is going to be a bit rough then you could take a tip from MTBing and lift out of your saddle a bit. That way the bike moves and soaks up the bumps while your body stays stable.


----------



## MikeG (10 Jul 2014)

I'll beat you all to the top of the hill, and sit waiting for you. Could you please all wait for me at the bottom? I descend like a granny.........


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jul 2014)

Padal and try not to think if I have a 'blow out.'


----------



## machew (10 Jul 2014)

They've gone into plaid


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2014)

Fear's good. It exists for a reason so don't be tempted to ignore it. With time and experience, your levels of confidence increase and your downhill speed will increase. For now, just stay within your comfort zone, try to relax and remain calm. Remind yourself that it's not a race.

A practical suggestion; don't allow the speed to get away from you. If you brake *before* the momentum increases then you'll keep your speed under control and never feel it's getting away from you.

Equally, don't be afraid to let go of the brakes for a few meters. It relieves pressure on the hands amongst other things. I find myself looking at the road surface ahead and deciding where to release braking (gravel patches for example). Try not to grab handfuls of brake either, pulling them on hard, try to - as much as is possible - brake gently, trying to reduce speed rather than stop the bike.

And if you're too afraid, get off and walk! As I say, it ain't no race!


----------



## djb1971 (10 Jul 2014)

Just hang on, pedal faster and tuck in. 

You'll know real fear when you take a bend too fast and you're running out of tarmac and heading for a dry stone wall*

*courtesy of itv4 TDF bingo game


----------



## gavroche (10 Jul 2014)

35mph is my limit going downhill for me, after that I put on the brakes. I always look well ahead to study the road surface and any bends coming. Must admit, I find going down much easier than going up.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2014)

I go through periods of being terrified on descents but generally love the thrill. Hit 40+mph twice yesterday and both times wished I'd gone faster. 

As others have said, it's important to relax (the more tense you are, the more unstable the bike), look ahead not down so you can choose your line, use your weight as a counter-balance on corners, and have a well-set up bike so you're properly balanced to start with.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jul 2014)

I'm riding the brakes at 30mph, but I think that is more to do with mixing with traffic than fear of the speed. Road surface plays a huge part too, and that horrid gravelly finish is a feel one to make me slow down.


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

Flat bar bike you are excused. Also if you are on aero bars. 

But road bikes no.


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Jul 2014)

I now regularly cycle down a steep hill from the canal path to my house.
It's a busy main road with a weird junction, which scares me more than the speed!
I can see car drivers thinking, 'oh it's only a bike' and jumping right out in front of me, even though I have right of way.

Yesterday I noted my speed at 26.3 mph. I know the road well, now but am always on the lookout for potholes and things littering the road.
I am still terrified!


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Yesterday I noted my speed at 26.3 mph.
> I am still terrified!


I noted my speedo reading 26.3mph once too. Feel your pain


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jul 2014)

Some descents I go for it, others like yesterday have me holding the bike back, knowing the roads help, always an eye on the upcoming road surface ect....


----------



## SimonJKH (10 Jul 2014)

It's mainly blind corners that will slow me on a descent. You only need some nobber car driver using the wrong side of the road once!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jul 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> It's mainly blind corners that will slow me on a descent. You only need some nobber car driver using the wrong side of the road once!


Get that on the level on some roads around here.


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

simonJKH said:


> It's mainly blind corners that will slow me on a descent. You only need some nobber car driver using the wrong side of the road once!


Could be straght descend and at 50mph you're going to be in trouble anyway. Hence my steady descending. Unless I don't fear having an off, then I will bury thyself


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2014)

It's not the bike. It's mostly the rider and the conditions that limit the speed. Back in the day I've been within a whisker of 50mph on my MTB when I used to run a 52T big chainring. I've done 51mph on the road bike but have only managed around 48mph on the hybrid (despite several attempts). I think the 48T chainring on the hybrid is the limiting factor but I am sure that given a steeper hill I could wring another 2mph out of my cadence.

The main factor has got to be the conditions. Its no use going for the land speed record if you are not going to make the bends or stop at the junction at the bottom.


----------



## Steady (10 Jul 2014)

They get _a little_ better.

Confidence in the bike that you're riding plays a massive part as naturally a new bike, or a bike you've just started riding again takes a bit of getting use to, feeling the balance, getting comfortable with it, testing the brakes and knowing when to brake, or if you need to take action in an emergency whether braking will be the best thing to do.

I use to fly down hills on my flat bar bike, then my attitude changed once I got a road bike, but I have noticed that my speed downhill is creeping up from 20mph but my level of fear about them isn't creeping down!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2014)

I'll just add that in my case although I seem to be limited to around 50mph this isn't due to fear of going faster. I just don't seem to be able to find anymore speed despite trying desperately to go faster. I am limited either by my fitness, my gearing or the steepness of the hills I am riding (although considering Holme Moss is one of my playgrounds that is perhaps unlikely?).


----------



## alans (10 Jul 2014)

I descend as fast as road conditions/construction allow.I don't get terrified.

I'll get a second opinion from my stoker


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2014)

As I mentioned above, there are times when I am happy to do over 50 mph, but there are descents where I might limit myself to 40 mph, 30 mph, or even 20 mph if what I see ahead worries me.

On one of my forum rides in the Yorkshire Dales, we were descending the 'coal road' over from Dent towards Garsdale Head. It is a narrow road with dry stone walls either side, and undulations up and down, left and right. Most of us were descending pretty quickly, but holding back a bit because it doesn't look like a 50 mph type descent. Suddenly, a couple on a tandem went shooting past doing what must have been well over 50 mph. It caught me out because I thought I was at the safe limit. They just disappeared into the distance and were waiting at the end of the road with big grins on their faces. I spoke to many of the other riders after the descent and they had been as shocked as I was!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jul 2014)

On a half descent road with good sight lines, I'm pretty happy up to 50mph. The Holdsworth is getting a bit of a shake on over 45 but the old Alu TCR is solid as a rock and I'd gladly find a road I can best 50.
I love descending!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2014)

Some of us descend quicker than others for 'natural' reasons


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

It's road conditions and sight lines for me every time. On a good road I'll just go flat out, but if it's a bit narrow, twists you can't see through, or the surface is loose then I'll ease off to what feels safe. I don't look at the speedo on the way down and was surprised to see a recent ride saw me hitting 52mph on one descent. I'm afraid I really can't empathise with people who find them a bit scary.

One word of advice though, if you are riding discs (hydraulics really) then don't go for the constant dragging method that you might on rim brakes. Choose braking spots and slow a bit harder at them to get back to your comfort speed (shoulder checking to make sure you've not got a rider directly behind you naturally) its possible, particularly on very long descents, to generate more heat than the disks can comfortably dissipate. I'm not sure if people have suffered with mechanical disks glazing the pads (probably not) but hydraulic systems have definitely suffered with boiling the fluid.


----------



## Louch (10 Jul 2014)

My first time on a road, I don't do much above 25. Been working my descending this year, have often as high as 39mph, but that took a lot of effort, as I'm not very aero shaped


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> My first time on a road, I don't do much above 25. Been working my descending this year, have often as high as 39mph, but that took a lot of effort, as I'm not very aero shaped


You need an 'aerobelly'


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2014)

30 is about my limit. Don't trust uk roads and uk road users! (Nor indeed myself being immensely accident prone)


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2014)

I think if you're "terrified" it suggests that you not sure if you are riding within your abilities, and it's time to slow down. 

Me, I don't go very fast: Go down too fast and you cut your rest period short! You'll be going uphill again soon enough. Make the most of it.


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Jul 2014)

My eyes tend to start watering much past 35mph. Which isn't great if the road's not straight. Fatter tyres do tend to make the descents feel slower than they are, which helps a bit. First time I went down 45mph decent on some big apples I thought the speedo was was wrong and I was doing 30.


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jul 2014)

I doubt I've ever exceeded 40, certainly all the hurtles I've done while computered-up have topped out around 35 mph or less. There aren't many hills round here anyway and I don't like going up them! Also I find there's almost always traffic and this scares me away from going any faster. (Plus, fitness etc.)

Stu


----------



## booze and cake (10 Jul 2014)

@colin J you are one lucky blighter living in Hebden Bridge. I've never ridden in Yorkshire before but was up there for the tour this last weekend and absolutely loved it.

Riding fast down roads you've never ridden before means skirting a fine line between excitement and terror. I absolutely loved the climb out of Hebden Bridge and the descent into Oxonhope, hitting 47mph despite a knackered headset that was juddering underheavy breaking. I had a grin as wide as the valley.

A short while earlier the same day I was scared witless cycling down Stocks Lane into Luddenden, really bumpy surface, steep, narrow in places with some very sharp hairpins that had me wondering 'oh crap am I going to make this?'. I'm not easily scared but that descent did it for me.

After 2 days in Yorkshire I came back to Essex for day 3, while dawdling along the flat very slowly my metal bottle cage totally snapped away from the securing bolts, falling into the road with the full bottle still attached, seemingly having been shaken to breaking point by the state of the UK roads. It made me worry a lot about if it had happened the day before on one of those descents and gone under my back wheel, it could have been very messy. 

I can only conclude its best not to think about it, the minute those 'what if' thoughts enter your mind you cease to enjoy it and start descending like Wiggo in the wet. I may well have to be surgically removed from a wall/sign/hedge/fence at some point in the future, and it will be entirely my own fault, but I'd have enjoyed it, up until that point anyway.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> Must admit 20mph gets me on the brakes as well, sometimes I will hit 30 if it's really straight and the road is good.



It takes practice. I'm happy to do over 50mph on the right hill, and have hit 60. It's probably not clever to try that sort of speed on a hybrid though. You need to be able to trust the bike and my best bike is exceptionally stable at speed, so you do come to trust the kit. Do not tense up, light grip on the bars.


----------



## cuberider (10 Jul 2014)

40 is enough for me (so far)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

I had a corner on my commute, downhill left my favourite kind, that I could take at 40-ish if I set up for it right. Managed it at 45mph on the Sirrus and was perfectly happy with it. I know it's a hybrid that's supposed to have some race bike design done on it, but nonetheless it's always felt planted for me so far and with the 50/11 going it can do a decent speed. I've always been much more worried about the Synapse getting a head wobble, with the narrower bars it feels like it would be a lot harder to get back in line.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2014)

Another tip; don't look at your computer/gps when descending. It's not about numbers, it's about feeling comfortable and safe. Keep your head up, looking for hazards etc.

You can look at the numbers after your ride.


----------



## Boo (10 Jul 2014)

Thanks very much for all the replies / advice.
I'm inclined to agree with the 'It'll get better.' contingent. It's the first time I've been riding for 20-odd years, and thus far I've probably done less than 100 miles, so still 'settling in'.

Glad to know I'm not the only one who gets a bit unnerved though!


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2014)

Boo said:


> Thanks very much for all the replies / advice.
> I'm inclined to agree with the 'It'll get better.' contingent. It's the first time I've been riding for 20-odd years, and thus far I've probably done less than 100 miles, so still 'settling in'.
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only one who gets a bit unnerved though!


I think it's sensible to have some degree of self preservation. Look at that poor chap recently who came off at high speed thanks to a speed wobble and has completely mashed his shoulder (among other things)  

It's not like you'll shave much time off, especially if you have hills to go up too (the mind boggling maths of that was also recently discussed)


----------



## machew (10 Jul 2014)

You know when you are going to fast down a hill, and that is when you overtake a marked police car.


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2014)

I love going downhill; it's so much easier than the other option! My fastest so far was just over 50mph somewhere on the Way of the Roses route near Grassington (actually it's NOT on WOTR, I diverted to Grassington for a B&B).
If you have confidence in the mechanical integrity of your bike, it helps. I suppose being a motor-biker also helps as you get used to traveling at speed on 2 wheels, downhill OR up!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jul 2014)

Boo said:


> all I could think about was wobbling, or hitting a pothole, and then sailing through the air, followed by an deeply unpleasant tarmac/face interface incident.



Just thank your lucky starts that this wasn't you! 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTfu0hjVtzE


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2014)

booze and cake said:


> @colin J you are one lucky blighter living in Hebden Bridge. I've never ridden in Yorkshire before but was up there for the tour this last weekend and absolutely loved it.
> 
> Riding fast down roads you've never ridden before means skirting a fine line between excitement and terror. I absolutely loved the climb out of Hebden Bridge and the descent into Oxonhope, hitting 47mph despite a knackered headset that was juddering underheavy breaking. I had a grin as wide as the valley.
> 
> ...


Yes - the climbs and descents between HB and Oxenhope in both directions are fun. (Sadly though, a motorcyclist was killed on the descent to Oxenhope a few weeks back. I am not sure the inquest has even been held yet.)

The Stocks Lane descent is definitely the kind that I would be very cautious on. I am not sure I have ever done it in that direction. I can only ever remember climbing it, and it is tough! Example.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jul 2014)

I well recall cycling up the Kirkstone Pass in the rain and thinking crikey, how on earth am I going to get down safely on the wet roads ? Have hit 44mph on some tasty descents round home but only where there are no junctions/driveways !


----------



## Big Nick (10 Jul 2014)

I don't look at the speedometer!

My max is 40mph on my road bike tucked in, helps to put some weight over the front and use your knees to grip the top tube when the bike gets a shimmy on! 

Must of looked fairly fast as a few lads going up the hill were watching open mouthed at my large frame hurtling down the hill!


----------



## tiswas-steve (17 Jul 2014)

Only time I get edgy on descents is on blind corners because it only takes a car to wander a wee bit over that white line to cause serious damage. I've been down Westerham Hill at 50 + mph, Star Hill at 40 + ( more technical ) and the buzz is awesome but I only let loose on roads I know well. When I do ride down a unknown steep descent I'm always aware of tight corners, loose gravel, oncoming traffic coming up and cover the brakes.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2014)

Look at what happened to COntador.
was descending at speed and took one hand of to fish out a gel or something, and hit something


----------



## beardy01 (17 Jul 2014)

My top speed before last night was 39 and wanted to break 40mph so my pal took me down titsey hill nr oxted, kent. Had only ever gone up it and its steep at the bottom and less so after half way, we hit 55.6mph coming down not only does it feel fast but the jump up from 39 was what surprised me the most. It also makes you concentrate on the fundamentals of coming down hill, i just tried to relax and enjoy the ride wont be rushing back in a hurry .. dont want to tempt fate cos at that speed you are coming off at some point law of averages dictates that!!!!!!!


----------



## mcshroom (17 Jul 2014)

Just go as fast as you feel comfortable doing. You'll probably speed up a bit as you get more confident with the bike, but if not then just coast down at whatever speed feels right. You don't have to drop like a stone


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2014)

I feel a lot happier going downhill on a straight bar bike rather than a drop bar one. The wide hand grip gives me more confidence . I wish I could practice on good tarmac. It doesn't seem to exist any more. I'm terrified of a bad bit of road surface at speed. You can't always spot it in advance.

No more than about 32 mph here. Pitiful.


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Jul 2014)

As others have said it's not the actual speed that concerns me (although obviously I do have a limit) but it is the condition of the road, tight or blind corners, side streets coming onto the road etc. that governs the speed I go at !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (18 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I don't like to get too much speed up on steep descents (say >= 10%) or when they are strong gusting side winds, but I am happy to do 50-55 mph where it feels safe to do so. I would describe myself as having a fairly timid and cautious nature, and I do not like hospitals or injuries! I just watch where I am going and make sure that my brakes work, and that my tyres are in good condition.
> 
> I would definitely start to get nervous at 60+ mph, which is a bit odd really because coming off at 50 mph would still make a nasty mess of you


 
im still trying to break 50 MPH down here!! max is currently 48.9 mph but i need to go faster!

i dont go too fast on descents i dont know but once ive been down one a few times i get a bit more relaxed and free! lol


----------



## Robjps (18 Jul 2014)

I am a newbie and did 32mph the other night down a steep hill, half way down my speed really increased to the point I was convinced I was going to crash!
My body completely tensed up and the bike became unsteady but thats down to my inexperience.Great adrenalin rush though lol


----------



## Berties (18 Jul 2014)

I ride with a couple of ex mountain bikers regularly and I can't keep up with them down hill , no fear Jacobs the size of melons , it's just made me faster on the flat and hills


----------



## lesley_x (18 Jul 2014)

Totally natural to feel scared doing something that can seriously hurt you if you fall off. 

I remember going down a huge hill and looking around thinking 'why aren't these cars overtaking me?' and when I got home I had registered 39mph. 

I think the more confident you get the more you feel comfortable with speed. Also knowing the road you're riding, knowing your bike, and conditions make a difference. I would go faster down a deserted road with few hazards in the dry than a potholed road in rush hour, while it's raining. 

Also I find being in the drops on a downhill gives a lot more control over both the bike and braking. 

There's no need to go fast though, just do what's comfortable for you


----------

